# Lens cleaning



## figo (Mar 11, 2009)

Just picked up an older 70-200 f2.8 lens off a professional photographer for a pretty good price. Took a few pictures at the place of sale and everything looked great! 

When I got home, I noticed what looks like watermarks on the inner part of the lens. Pictures look great but should I be considered?

How do I clean the rear part of the lens correctly?

Thanks


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds like minor de-lamination. Some of those old zoom lenses had as many as 15 elements and some of those were glued together.

Probably won't be a problem unless you are shooting into the sun without shading the lens. However it could get worse with time.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

If it is the exterior of the rear element that requires cleaning it can be difficult as that element is usually recessed & tough to get to in the 70-200/2.8's. 

There is a product called LensPen that will work for all lenses, but especially recessed ones.

You should be able to find local suppliers for them.


----------

